
Chiu proposes integrating Bay Area transit (AB-2057) - floatingatoll
https://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/article/One-Clipper-Card-to-rule-them-all-Chiu-proposes-15027474.php
======
floatingatoll
Text of AB-2057 (California Legislature, 2019-2020 regular session):

[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtm...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB2057)

Context (2018) for those not familiar with Clipper's non-modernity:

[https://sf.curbed.com/2018/9/24/17897210/clipper-transit-
car...](https://sf.curbed.com/2018/9/24/17897210/clipper-transit-card-
transportation-fare-system-payment-tech)

